# Parasite/leech on kitty? Please help!



## DarlingGinger (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, I hope you are good.

Has anyone heard of cats getting leeches or parasites? Recently I've noticed my kitty has become sensitive in the tail area, as when I touch it, she either quickly pulls away, or growls. Today, as she lay sleeping, I had a look at her tail and saw something blue-ish gray in color, stuck to her tail. I know it has been there for a while, so it's not something like dust or dirt that got trapped in her fur. The thing is, I am a student and on a very low budget, and I can't afford going to the vets right now. Does anyone know what I should do? Should I attempt to gently take it off? Or perhaps are there any charitable organisations near London (UK) that will provide free treatment (I know some do for people on housing or tax benefits, but im not on either, but im just a student)? 

Please could anyone help?


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

are you sure she just doesnt have poop stuck to her bum? that does happen sometimes and can result in a really upset kitty.


----------



## cat_lover_forever (Jun 10, 2005)

If it is some kind of parasitic critter, put some salt on it and see if that affects it. Salt causes leeches to shrink and drop off their host. 

It might be a tick, which means that you're going to have to grab it near its head with twizzers or pliers or--if you can stomach it--your fingers, and pull it straight out at the same angle that it is inserted.


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

My first thought would be cat litter is stuck to her tail--cat litter has blue particles in it. I do not know of any parasites that are blue in color (at least none that a cat could get). If the area looks like something artificial is stuck to the cat (meaning, not part of her body) then I would attempt to remove it. If it seems stuck on hard, then water could be used to soften it. But if the area seems to be organic--some kind of pus or something that your cat is producing, then I would wash the area and call a vet to see if they might know what it could be. Some vets will talk to you over the phone a little if you explain you are broke. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## DarlingGinger (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I did more research and discovered that it is indeed a bloody tick (pun intended :lol: ). I went and bought tick-drops to help loosen the grip of it, however she just won't let me touch her tail at all. So im waiting until she falls asleep, and then i'll make my move on the parasite. If she never lets me touch her tail I don't know what I'm going to do.  

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*ticks*

Be very careful when removing ticks! If you pull them off, their heads can remain in the cat's flesh and become infected. I've heard that Vaseline on the tick will cause them to let go and fall off the cat.

Please get your pet to a vet. There are many diseases that are transmitted by ticks. You can also call the Humane Society near you and see if you can get a student discount. But please get treatment. This is a potentially serious condition.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*tick removal*

Here is information on how to remove a tick. I was wrong about the Vaseline. You probably would do better to get the cat to a vet. Be sure you have someone help you do it, and I'd do it as soon as possible. When the tick is full, it will fall off the cat and you don't want it in your house.

good luck.


REMOVING TICKS
Because ticks carry the germ that causes Lyme disease, they should be carefully and entirely removed. Here's how: 

Clean the area with an alcohol-soaked cotton ball. 
Using blunt tweezers, grasp the tick as near to its mouthparts and as close to the skin as you can. Steadily pull the tick up and out, but do not squeeze or twist the tick. 
Do not attempt to pull the tick off with your fingers, as the head may break off from the body and become embedded in the skin. 
Do not use heat from a match or a lit cigarette to remove the tick, as the heat may cause the tick to embed itself even farther into the skin. 
If the tick's head is embedded in the skin: 
With your thumb and forefinger pinch up the fold of skin with the embedded tick head.

Using a scalpel or a sterilized single razor blade, carefully scrape the skin containing the head and mouth of the tick, or use a sterilized needle to break the skin and remove the head and mouth. If you are tick squeamish, ask you doctor to perform this tick extraction. 
Cleanse the bitten area thoroughly with an antiseptic. 
If Lyme disease is prevalent in your community, save the tick in case it's carrying the germ that may cause this illness and take it to a public health laboratory for analysis. 
*Considering the many tick bites children receive, Lyme disease is rare.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

How about buying a treatment of Frontline Plus? It kills and prevents ticks. Only thing is, I don't know how fast it would work.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*revolution*

Revolution is great--it protects the cat against ticks and mosquitoes with no side effects.
You will find that the treatments cost less than vet bills, but they will still be about ten dollars a month. It's worth it for peace of mind if yours is an outdoor cat.

Unfortunately it wouldn't work to get a tick off a cat that's already attached. This baby needs immediate medical attention.


----------



## DarlingGinger (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the concern everyone. It's almost impossible to touch her tail, so doing the procedure myself (or even with my mom and dad helping, as we already tried) is out of the question. So I've made an appointment with the vets for today, and luckily they said they won't charge me for it. I was so thankful and desperate, I was calling every vets in the area. I hope it gets sorted today.

So, thanks again, you all are an awesome bunch


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*good luck*

The vet sounds like a very kind one. I hope that the tick is removed quickly and no complications ensue. Good luck to you and Ginger.


----------

